# Mr leon scott turkey with self bow



## dpoole (Apr 14, 2016)

Please some of you computer folks get the  picture of MR Leon with his turkey, that 
 he harvested with a self bow he made posted here. Not many people 80 plus years of age harvest a turkey with a self bow they made !!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 14, 2016)

Mr. Leon is the man.


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 14, 2016)

Way to Leon !!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Well done.. Sir!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 14, 2016)

Good job, great accomplishment!


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 14, 2016)

Way to go, Leon !!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 14, 2016)

That is awesome!!! Congratulations my friend.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 14, 2016)

Great job Mr. Leon


----------



## littlewolf (Apr 14, 2016)

Awesome. That guy does not look 80. Hope I'm in that good of shape at that age.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 14, 2016)

Yessiree Bob, strike one up for the geezers. Way to get the job done Leon!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Congrats sir!


----------



## Clipper (Apr 14, 2016)

Outstanding!!  Makes me happy.  Congratulations, Sir.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Apr 14, 2016)

Good job,Leon.  That bow sure looks familiar!
Dan


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 14, 2016)

Congratulations Leon!  I agree he looks great for 80 plus.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 14, 2016)

Notice how young he looks too.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 14, 2016)

Congrats Mr Leon!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Apr 14, 2016)

Congratulations Leon! You are looking spry in that pic!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 15, 2016)

Way to go Mr. Leon!!!!!!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Apr 15, 2016)

We must all remember, this man is in the Georgia sportsman hall of fame!


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 15, 2016)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 15, 2016)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> We must all remember, this man is in the Georgia sportsman hall of fame!



He's my hero


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 15, 2016)

Got a little special something for a fellow who has no two arrows, in his quiver, that are fletched the same.


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 15, 2016)

Leon, way to go!!! Congrats!


----------



## chenryiv (Apr 19, 2016)

Congrats Mr. Scott!!  You seem to have the magic touch in getting it done every year.


----------



## robert carter (Apr 21, 2016)

Outstanding job Sir. Congrats!!RC


----------



## pine nut (Apr 26, 2016)

Most Impressive my friend!  You have shown everyone how it is done!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 27, 2016)




----------

